# Do Not Use Semco Windows!!



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting your experience Vanessa... I have to address a couple things though: 1) I don't know of any decent quality wood windows around in 1992. 2)The black mold in your home is not cause by your windows, they were simply a convenient source for it to grow. 

I'm not crazy about that window, but I'd also encourage caution when making such claims.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Kind of poor form to start bashing a company with your first post. Especially when this occurred almost twenty years ago.

Just how could you have "lost everything" because of poor windows? Could it have been the install? And was there some reason you didn't change out the windows until your whole families health was in jeopardy? If it was me, I think I would have chopped out the old windows and replaced them with something that works before I reached a point of financial ruin and calamitous health problems.

At the risk of sounding like a heartless ghoul, what really happened?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Kind of poor form to start bashing a company with your first post. Especially when this occurred almost twenty years ago.


I thought I read the post wrong. It wasn't 20 years ago, it was just 1992.......  

2011
- 1992
--------
19


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Time flys


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Warranty ???

What did Semoc have to say about it?


----------

